

Edward Snowden's Other Motive for Leaking - ghosh
http://m.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/05/edward-snowdens-other-motive-for-leaking/370068/

======
Ihmahr
Normal link, with encryption:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/05/edward-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/05/edward-
snowdens-other-motive-for-leaking/370068/)

------
Zigurd
US tech companies have a choice now: Implement end-to-end encryption, or
nobody will trust you.

Encryption works, and it can be made simple to use. The message to Google,
Yahoo, etc. is make your customers secure or they will flee to the first
competitor who does.

